# Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!



## Riot_deluxe (23. Mai 2010)

*Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*

Schaut euch mal folgendes Video an. Es zeigt ein Interview mit einem Reporter von mtbs3d.com und einem Herren der Firma Bit Cauldron bei der CES2010:

YouTube - MTBS-TV: Bit Cauldron & AMD Reveal Their 3D Glasses at CES!

Laut dem Interview will die Firma Bit Cauldron im 3 Quartal 2010 eine Shutterbrille für ATI-Karten auf den Markt bringen. Auf der Internetseite der Firma ist schon ein Profil der Brille:

Bit Cauldron 3D glasses BC5000

Mich würde es sehr freuen...

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## NCphalon (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*

Es wurd ja vor en par Monaten schon gesagt, dass ATI einen offenen Physik und 3D Standard entwickeln will, ich nehm an die Brille wird Bestandteil davon sein.


----------



## feivel (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*

offene standards sind immer gut.


----------



## NCphalon (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*

Eigentlich wollt ich mir als nächsten Monitor einen von Zalman mit Full HD un 3D (Polarisation) holen, aber gestern hab ich im fernsehn en Bericht über en bildschirm gesehn, bei dem ma ohne Brille 3D hat und das auch noch in guter Qualität un vergleichsweise (zu den bisherigen Verfahren ohne Brille) betrachtungswinkelunabhängig.


----------



## ODF (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*

Das klingt doch gut, bei diesem System braucht man auch keinen 120Hz Monitor, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## feivel (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*



ODF schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gut, bei diesem System braucht man auch keinen 120Hz Monitor, oder sehe ich das falsch?




ja..bei diesem system braucht man einen teureren 3D Monitor


----------



## NCphalon (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*



> Works with many existing displays



Ja?^^


----------



## HappyMutant (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*

Man kann solche Brillen auch mit Displays einsetzen, die keine 120 Hz bringen, nur hast du dann eben Nachteile das es flimmert.

Auch die Brille wird zum vernünftigen Einsatz die 120 Hz Monitore brauchen, selbst wenn die keine eigene Sender brauchen oder einen bestimmten Standard erfüllen müssen. Soweit ich weiß will die genannte Firma die Produkte auch nicht selbst vermarkten, sondern es an OEMs verkaufen. Die Frage ist also, wann die Produkte beim Endkunden ankommen und ob der Standard dann auch so reibungslos funktioniert. In der Theorie ist der offene Standard sicherlich besser.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*

Also offene Standarts sind natürlich immer zu begrüßen, aber ich habe fast den Glauben daran  verloren, daß sich das jemals durchsetzen wird. Ich glaube die Versuche gibt es schon seit TNT2 Zeiten (Elsa Erazor III oder so ähnlich schwebt mir dabei dauernd im Kopf herum). Ich mein, ich bin mit meinem 22" Samsung Display zufrieden, aber ich kenne es ja auch nicht besser 
Vielleicht ist die Technik mittlerweile so brauchbar, daß man nach dem Probieren gar nicht mehr ohne will...
Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, wie man als Brillenträger damit arbeiten soll? Ich meine, mich stören nach einer Weile schon die meisten Headsets kaum auszudenken, wie es mit so einer standartisierten (und nicht an die Ergonomie des Kopfes angepasste) Brille zu spielen sein soll. Aber trotzdem begrüße ich natürlich neue Entwicklungen. Mit so einer Brille ist man dann bestimmt in den Augen der Freunde und Bekannten der Obernerd schlechthin


----------



## cyclonar (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*

ich will endlich 3d auf meiner ati 5870 nutzen -.-

gibts schon wieder neuigkeiten in dem 3d entwicklungsbreich?

habt ihr erfahrungen gemacht wie das bild mit einer rot/cyan brille ist, da gibts auch die möglichkeit per software 3d am tft zu sehen.
ich bin am überlegen, ob ich das mache und wollte da gern eure erfahrungswerte hören.

mein monitor ist der der samsung 2233RZ mit 120Hz


----------



## NCphalon (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*

Naja Rot/Cyan is net jedermanns Sache^^


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*

Einfach ausprobieren.

Meiner Meinung nach taugt das nichts.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*



cyclonar schrieb:


> ich will endlich 3d auf meiner ati 5870 nutzen -.-
> 
> gibts schon wieder neuigkeiten in dem 3d entwicklungsbreich?



Ja, gibt es. Die Firma Bit Cauldron will ab September ein System für 250 US-Dollar auf den Markt bringen.

Monster Vision Max "Universal" 3D Glasses: A closer look


----------



## Arkogei (6. August 2010)

*AW: Bald: Shutterbrillen für ATI?!*

Gibt es denn jetzt schon was Neues? Und dass die Brillen kommen ist sicher, oder?


----------

